# New Here; Just A Bunch of Questions



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I was referred here by someone on another forum, since that "raw feeding" section is pretty dull.
I'm just starting to read about raw feeding and considering it an option, but have a couple concerns.

Firstly, cost.
I'll be living in small Canadian town, where no Raw Feeding Stores or anything like that exist, but we DO have a butcher. How do you go about asking for a break on large quantities of food for your dog? :\ Do you, or do you attempt to find another alternative?

Secondly, we're dogless at the moment. We're looking at bringing home a new puppy soon though. I'm terrified of the effects of changing an 8 week old puppy over so quickly when they were fed a kibble diet.

Thirdly, how do know how much to feed a puppy? Do you feed based on adult weight, or do you feed based on current weight? Do you add eggs/supplements to help bone growth, or is bone-in chicken sufficient for a couple months?

Apologies for all of the (probably) senseless questions, but I'm totally new to the idea, but also very open to it. 
Thanks in advance for anyones reccomendations/advice.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

I'm quite new to this myself, but I can tell you what I did with my puppy who was fed kibble. We got her when she was 10 weeks old. I kept her on kibble for 1,5 day just to make sure that her stomach wasn't gonna be upset from the journey and stress of leaving her family. Then I gave her a chicken wing (she's a small miniature schnauzer puppy), just to make sure i was holding on tight to one end. She started out carefully licking, then she got it really quick and started giving it a really good chew and when there was no possibility to hold on to it anymore I just let go and she did it just fine. I felt a bit scared a few times when I thought she had swallowed it all but it's coming back up again to get chewed more thoroughly :biggrin1:
I can't tell what your pup will do, but it looked like she naturally knew what to do. The breeder told me that she wasn't greedy though.

The next day she smelled the chicken when I got it out of the fridge and started to jump at me like crazy and whining, she was a puppyshaped rubber ball. I guess she liked the chicken 

Never had any trouble changing her straight over to raw, she didn't have any problems at all, only when I fed her a little bit too much bone or when I decided to introduce liver and probably gave her too much to start with, it was a bit sticky, but still no worse than kibblepoo. But that was my mistake and not her reacting bad to it.

Since I'm still feeding just chicken, liver and eggs I've only bought my chicken at the supermarket. But since I don't have a big freezer I'm certainly hoping that I can establish a good contact with my local butcher in the next village, will pay them a visit next week.

Ohw, and I feed her about 3% of her expected weight (which is 8 kg) but I think 10% of her puppy weight is normal aswell as long as it doesn't exceed the 2-3% adult weight? Probably alot of people with more knowledge than me who can answer that.

What kind of puppy are you getting? :smile:


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

We're deciding on breed (still, we've been looking for about 3 months now), but I think we (fiance and I) have decided on a labrador. We're hoping this fits our lifestyle, as it'll be my first dog, and he's a fisherman so he's away alot. I'll be the primary caregiver. 
(Side note: I wanted a newfoundland. He vetoed, based on size/cost. )

Thanks for the information about your experience with your puppy. That makes me feel 1000% better knowing I'm not entirely alone in this new-fangled journey of NOT feeding kibble. Yay!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello! :wave:

Glad to see you posted here! 

First of all, congratulations on expanding your family by adding a dog. And you can't go wrong with a labrador! Just make sure to give them plenty of exercise, structure and obedience! You'll do just fine! I've always had labs growing up and 2 of my own now (and a GSP). 

First question.....ask your butcher for a price on the product of choice. Then ask them if there is any discount for buying in bulk. Usually your butcher will offer a better price for buying a larger quantity. This is where having a large freezer space comes in handy! We are able to feed all 3 of our dogs a complete raw diet for about $90/month. Give or take some months depending on what we need. For one dog, I would say you should be EASILY able to feed it for about $50/month depending on your resources and if you're shopping in the right places! Grocery store ads are also a good place to look....watch for sales & stock up if the price is good! 

Second question....switching a puppy over to raw is much different and usually easier than switching an adult over to raw. They seem to handle it much easier. Don't fret about that. Your new puppy will switch over just fine. Its such a natural thing for them to eat and as long as you space out the kibble and raw meals, and feed an appropriate cut of bone in chicken, it will be just fine. Keep in mind it may take a whlie for that first poop to show up!! Dogs on raw poop much less than kibble dogs. The poops should also be firm & solid. Id say my dogs stools are easily half the size they were on kibble!!

Third question.....feeding a puppy raw & amounts. I fed Remi 2-3% of his ideal adult weight. I guessed he would be approx. 55 lbs as an adult based on his parents size. I think my guess was pretty close so far. He's 46 lbs and 10 months old. So, right now he's actually getting about 3.2% of 55 lbs. He holds his weight on well and looks like a lean muscle machine! The other option is feeding up to 10% of the growing puppy weight...but you have to have a scale for that and weigh them often to keep the adjustment correct. If you know the size of both of the parents, I think its just easier to feed 2-3% of the ideal adult weight. 

And no, we don't supplement with anything. Bone in chicken for a couple weeks is fine starting out and from there you will continue to add new proteins. I do feed eggs about 3x a week but I consider them part of the meal and not a supplement.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

nortknee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was referred here by someone on another forum, since that "raw feeding" section is pretty dull.
> I'm just starting to read about raw feeding and considering it an option, but have a couple concerns.


Hello and welcome! Glad you've joined up and I'm happy to clear up any concerns you have :wink:



> Firstly, cost.
> I'll be living in small Canadian town, where no Raw Feeding Stores or anything like that exist, but we DO have a butcher. How do you go about asking for a break on large quantities of food for your dog? :\ Do you, or do you attempt to find another alternative?


We buy our meat from a wholesale distributor for the most part for under $1 per pound. Are there any larger cities nearby which have meat distributors?

If you do have a butcher, go in and ask about buying meat in bulk from them. It never hurts to go in and talk with the owner/manager face to face. Ask them if they do order meats in bulk and if they do write down which ones. 



> Secondly, we're dogless at the moment. We're looking at bringing home a new puppy soon though. I'm terrified of the effects of changing an 8 week old puppy over so quickly when they were fed a kibble diet.


I have personally switched three puppies at 8 weeks of age to raw from kibble. Not a single issue. I have known many others with similar results. In all reality, switching very young puppies to raw is easier than switching adult dogs. Its almost as if their systems haven't been damaged by years of kibble. You may see some loose stool in the beginning but if you switch your puppy over the right way...you will have minimal to no bumps along the way.



> Thirdly, how do know how much to feed a puppy? Do you feed based on adult weight, or do you feed based on current weight? Do you add eggs/supplements to help bone growth, or is bone-in chicken sufficient for a couple months?


Depends completely on how big the puppy is currently, how big the puppy will get in the future, and the activity level of the puppy. What kind of puppy are you looking at getting?

With switching puppies, you should have a good variety of raw meaty bones and organs adjusted into the diet. I don't suggest an all chicken diet, but it is sufficient for some dogs. We do add eggs and pure fish oil into our dogs' diet once a week or so as a natural "supplement" but no other synthetic supplements are given. 




> Apologies for all of the (probably) senseless questions, but I'm totally new to the idea, but also very open to it.
> Thanks in advance for anyones reccomendations/advice.


Everyone has got to start out somewhere! And you've come to the right place to learn.

I suggest you read through link listed in my signature below. It outlines how to get started, what to feed, what not to feed, what to expect, and help for it you run into trouble. 

Of course, don't hesitate to come back here to ask any and all questions. Good luck!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum....and it's great that your getting info beforehand. In my situation...we made the switch to raw "right away". When I mean right away...is we decided to feed raw....our pup was on kibble...we fasted for 12 hours and started her out on chicken breast meat. Made sure she held it and continued to move forward from there. I did try kibble and raw to try to progress into it, however all that did was induce vomiting.
There is plenty of experienced advice here (I'm new to it too) and I will say that after the switch...don't be surprised to see poor stool from your pup for a few day's as the remaining kibble clears out from their intestines. I heard this, but thought the dog's intestines didn't work like that...but in my case was wrong. Took about a week before her stools were good.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

nortknee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was referred here by someone on another forum, since that "raw feeding" section is pretty dull.
> I'm just starting to read about raw feeding and considering it an option, but have a couple concerns.


Well, :welcome: to the forum, I'm glad you found your way to us, and I'm sure we'll be able to answer any questions you may have about raw feeding! And how exciting to be on the search for your first puppy!!



nortknee said:


> Firstly, cost.
> I'll be living in small Canadian town, where no Raw Feeding Stores or anything like that exist, but we DO have a butcher. How do you go about asking for a break on large quantities of food for your dog? :\ Do you, or do you attempt to find another alternative?


Most of us feed raw on about the same or less cost than feeding a good quality kibble. Some of us do spend more. One of the great things about raw feeding is the flexibility, it can be cheap, or it can be really really expensive depending on how you do it. 
Many people opt to do all local, grass fed, un enhanced, organic meat. This is obviously the most ideal way to feed raw, but simply isn't in most people's means. Some people do raw incredibly cheap, feeding mostly chicken of the cheapest value, and some liver and kidney, maybe the occasional meal of another meat source. This is clearly not the most ideal, and lacking variety, BUT is still better than kibble. And then there's everyone in between. I personally strive for as much variety as possible, aim for unenhanced (but certainly won't pass up a good deal) and try to keep costs reasonably down. 
There are a few ways to get pretty good deals on meat. If you have no bulk wholesale distributors, then also ask restaurant suppliers. Some can and will sell to the public and are a good source of reasonably priced bulk meat.
If you're going to a butcher, I'd flat out ask if they offer any kind of deal for bulk ordering. There's no harm in asking!



nortknee said:


> Secondly, we're dogless at the moment. We're looking at bringing home a new puppy soon though. I'm terrified of the effects of changing an 8 week old puppy over so quickly when they were fed a kibble diet.


I'm raising my third puppy on raw. Since raw is a "cold turkey" transition, and generally easiest on the system when done very young, I waste no time. I bring them home, fast them for about 8 hours, and start on skinless, bone inclusive chicken right away! While an adult dog may take months to fully transition, I've successfully introduced 6 or so protein sources, and organs to a puppy in a matter of two weeks. 



nortknee said:


> Thirdly, how do know how much to feed a puppy? Do you feed based on adult weight, or do you feed based on current weight? Do you add eggs/supplements to help bone growth, or is bone-in chicken sufficient for a couple months?


You'll want to start with 2-3% of the pup's ideal adult weight, OR 10% of their current weight until it matches the 2-3% of ideal weight. DOes that make sense? 
But this is just a starting point, you will base your decision on body condition once you get going. No supplements are needed in a well-rounded PMR diet, so you'll just start with chicken, and add in turkey next, then pork or fish, and gradually eggs and organs will be included as well.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Wow!
Thanks for all of the replies. 
How exciting, hahaha.

Obviously, the bigger the dog, the more food, so that definitely has to do with "cost".
I called the butcher in question; he offers huge discounts for buying 1/4, 1/2 and whole cows/pigs. I forgot to ask about chicken. Duh. >.<

If nothing else, the closest city to me is Halifax, Nova Scotia (roughly 4 hrs away). What exactly do you mean by wholesaler? Do you google "raw dog meat, zipcode"? Or is it more along the lines of finding a Tyson's Grocery store?

Also, I know there are TONS of benefits to feeding raw (specifically, better poo) but what about shedding, quality of hair coat, energy levels and does it have any bearing on whether or not the dog will actively seek out those "food" smells? I'd feel awful if Fur Child came trotting back in from the backyard carrying one of the neighbors chickens/rabbits... :\

Absolutely WONDERFUL advice here.  I'm super excited.

And about breed choice, my major concern about having a lab IS the amount of exercise needed.
We're pretty lazy individuals...we got for a daily walk, and to the beach pretty regularly, but we certainly aren't runners or rock climbers. :\ I'm a little worried that feeding raw will ramp up all that dormant energy, and we'll have a rubber puppy on our hands... (bouncy, bouncy, bouncy)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Google what city your looking in and "meat wholesale" or "meat distributor" and you should find something. Note, I would not suggest looking for a pet raw food distributor. These meat distributors are ones that supply restaurants and grocery stores. 

Can I ask why you'd want a high energy dog if you yourselves aren't that active? There are plenty of wonderful breeds out there that may better suit your lifestyle than compared to a lab. And actually raw meat, bones and organs keep energy levels lower than that of a sugar packed kibble diet.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Can I ask why you'd want a high energy dog if you yourselves aren't that active? There are plenty of wonderful breeds out there that may better suit your lifestyle than compared to a lab. And actually raw meat, bones and organs keep energy levels lower than that of a sugar packed kibble diet.


We're aren't "sedentary" per se. At least not what I would consider sedentary. And I'm hoping that energy levels vary based on the individual itself.
We live on the ocean, so we wanted a dog that loves the water as much as we do, as well as being good with kids. Those were the most important. Secondary was trainability and intelligence; I've done obedience with my sister's dog and loved it.

If anyone has any suggestions for other breeds that would be a better fit, I'm certainly open to suggestions.
As I said, this is a preliminary decision based on what we've experienced first hand. I've never met a lab who had a bad personality.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Wow!
> Thanks for all of the replies.
> How exciting, hahaha.
> 
> ...


If you can devote a couple hours a day to exercise & training, that will be great. Labs aren't all that crazy...trust me..not until you've had a GSP can you say you have a crazy dog. :wink: 

Walks are great, beach is even better. Labs LOVE to swim and even a half hour of retrieving at the beach is great exercise. We take our dogs to the lake for an hour after work and they are literally CONKED out afterwards. Weekends we go for a couple hours or more if we can and they just love it. Training is equally important and will provide you with a solid base and relationship with the dog.

Are you able to come home for lunch? Or will someone be home with the pup during the day? 

I'd say if you both work....a walk before work followed by a short training session would be great. When we're at work I offer a frozen kong to my dogs while they're in their crate. (Usually filled with cut up fruits/veggies and yogurt to fill it. You could also do ground meat frozen). 

If you can come home at lunch, thats great! A little romp outside to potty and another training session. 

After work I'd try to spend an hour or so outside with a walk, fetch session or training session. (try to keep in mind training sessions should be short& sweet but frequent for a young pup)

I promise you, labs are much easier to deal with when they are tired and their training needs have been fulfilled. A tired lab is a good lab!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a Great Dane would really fit your lifestyle well. We have four Danes currently and love them all to bits...

They are snuggly and sweet:










Ours love the water and swimming:










And they are excellent with kids!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> If you can devote a couple hours a day to exercise & training, that will be great. Labs aren't all that crazy...trust me..not until you've had a GSP can you say you have a crazy dog. :wink:
> 
> Are you able to come home for lunch? Or will someone be home with the pup during the day?
> If you can come home at lunch, thats great! A little romp outside to potty and another training session.
> ...


I was hoping labs aren't all that crazy...afterall, they're dubbed the #1 dog in America, and have great ratings on dogtime.com for novice owners (which is where, admittedly, I went first.)
I'll be home alllllll day! I technically can't work (we're in the process of immigrating to Canada), and he's gone 16-18 hours/day about 3 months out of the year, so I'll certainly need something (a pup!) to keep me busy.
I'm a HUGE training advocate. I think I get more excited when the lightbulb comes on than when they get the treat.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I was going to suggest a Dane too! :biggrin:


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

@DaneMama

Oh. My Goodness. I think I just died from cute overload. 
They're lovely, but I tried conning the fiance into a Newf. He's against big dogs. For him, big dogs = big vet bills, big food bills, big poops, and potentially big problems. I tried sliding in the "but they have BIG LOVE TOO!!!" So far, no luck.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

@Dane Mama

Oh. My. Goodness. I think I've just died from cute overload. 

BUT...the better half has already vetoed a "giant" dog. For him, big dogs = big vet bills, big food bills, big poops, and potentially big problems. I tried to slide the line "BUT THEY HAVE BIG LOVE TOO!"


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

@DaneMama

Oh. MY. Goodness. I've just died from cute overload. 
They're lovely.

BUT, I've already been vetoed by the better half on a "giant" dog. 
Too costly, he feels (vet bills, food bills).

If I had it my way, I'd get a Newf. <3


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome! As far as breeds. Be careful when picking a Lab. Make sure you meet mom adn interact with her. Find out why they were bred. Field labs are tons of energy and a leisurely walk won't work. Or neighbor raises field Labs and they make my collies look like couch potatoes even when they are puppies. The right Lab is wonderful but a high energy one will drivew you crazy. We have smooth Collies and they are the best. They are about the size of Lab although slimmer of build, smart, love to please, runa nd play outside but curl up next to you inside. I wouldn't be without one.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Liz said:


> Welcome! As far as breeds. Be careful when picking a Lab. Make sure you meet mom adn interact with her. Find out why they were bred. Field labs are tons of energy and a leisurely walk won't work. Or neighbor raises field Labs and they make my collies look like couch potatoes even when they are puppies. The right Lab is wonderful but a high energy one will drivew you crazy. We have smooth Collies and they are the best. They are about the size of Lab although slimmer of build, smart, love to please, runa nd play outside but curl up next to you inside. I wouldn't be without one.


I've met a couple Rough Coated Collies (I'm a sap for long hair) and found them to be extremely docile/loving. The only concern for me is the herding instinct and nipping/constant barking. I'm sure both can be nipped in the bud with training, but I've always been told herding dogs are "high high energy".


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly if you feed raw your vet bills will be less all around no matter what breed you get. And don't be fooled by thinking that vet bills will necessarily be lower based on the size of the dog. It just isn't true. I work at a vet clinic and some of the expensive dogs are the smaller breeds. Labs themselves a LOTS of health problems and can be costly in vet bills. Its honestly a case by case basis. 

In my experience Labs are some of the more expensive dogs to own...


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

I've also considered a basset hound.
But I'd be lying if I wasn't just picking them for their ears and their "RROOOO! WoooROOO!"  Ah. Bless those basset hounds.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

nortknee said:


> I've also considered a basset hound.
> But I'd be lying if I wasn't just picking them for their ears and their "RROOOO! WoooROOO!"  Ah. Bless those basset hounds.


Basset hounds are sweet and loving dogs. Not the most active breed LOL


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> I was hoping labs aren't all that crazy...afterall, they're dubbed the #1 dog in America, and have great ratings on dogtime.com for novice owners (which is where, admittedly, I went first.)
> I'll be home alllllll day! I technically can't work (we're in the process of immigrating to Canada), and he's gone 16-18 hours/day about 3 months out of the year, so I'll certainly need something (a pup!) to keep me busy.
> I'm a HUGE training advocate. I think I get more excited when the lightbulb comes on than when they get the treat.


If you are commited to a few hours a day, and you're home all day long...a lab would be just fine for you!!! I promise you they aren't all that crazy as everyone says they are! They just need some exercise & attention. Trust your instincts. There's a reason they've been the #1 dog for how many years in a row now????


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I've found that most of the super high energy go go go go labs come from field/sporting lines.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> If you are commited to a few hours a day, and you're home all day long...a lab would be just fine for you!!! I promise you they aren't all that crazy as everyone says they are! They just need some exercise & attention. Trust your instincts. There's a reason they've been the #1 dog for how many years in a row now????


Thanks. 
A few hours a day of straight physical exercise, or training/playing in that as well?
A lab is definitely my first pick, despite being labeled as a "high energy" breed.
HIS first dog was a border collie mix...I don't think you can get anymore high strung than that.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I've found that most of the super high energy go go go go labs come from field/sporting lines.


We've been scoping breeders (I'm probably being too picky...) ...but field/sporting lines, do you mean bred specifically for hunting, or bred with dogs that have been proven in that sort of arena?

Doindogs Kennel - labrador retriever - dartmouth, nova scotia This is one we've been watching/contacted. He DOES breed with that as a secondary trait...
WILDBROOKKENNELS.COM This is the second breeder. Obviously more concerned with comformation quality. Is this more along the lines of what I should be looking for?

I'd actually love to find a breeder that feeds raw from the get-go...but those are few and far between. :\


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I mean like hunting line labs...Those are the sporting line dogs. But just so you know, their energy is controllable if you give them an outlet for it. Labs excel at so many sports and are very trainable. I actually prefer sporting line labs, the labs who are bred specifically for their drive.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

We have a 1yr old lab and she is my 1st lab...my husband grew up w/ a black one and said he was great...so after we lost our dog of 12 yrs, this dog fell into our lives and has been a complete joy ever since. Her energy is high, but not unmanagable and she is a complete character! She makes us laugh each and every day. There are soooo many wonderful breeds out there to welcome into your family, but ....being a tad bias....think a lab is perfect  lol. Good luck w/ your dog no matter what kind you get. There is nothing better then the love of a canine!!!!! p.s.....make that a raw feed canine


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Thanks.
> A few hours a day of straight physical exercise, or training/playing in that as well?
> A lab is definitely my first pick, despite being labeled as a "high energy" breed.
> HIS first dog was a border collie mix...I don't think you can get anymore high strung than that.


I just recommend a couple hours every day of some stimulation, whether that be exercise or training. Mental stimulation can be just as tiring as physical stimulation. And labs love to work for you, they love to please their humans. Even if those couple of hours are broken up over the day, thats fine too. 

Field labs are your typical hunting & sporting labs. They have higher drive and are typically leaner & taller. 

Bench labs are your stockier build that you usually see in the show ring. They are just as much a lab, but don't have the same drive that a field lab does. 

We prefer the field labs, and I think our family and lifestyle fit their needs very well too. Don't let their needs intimidate you. I look up to the challenges my dogs bring me, and it also is good motivation for me to get outside and do something too! :wink:


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Don't let their needs intimidate you. I look up to the challenges my dogs bring me, and it also is good motivation for me to get outside and do something too! :wink:


Exactly! I'm hoping the "need" to provide enough exercise for my dog will force me to not be so humbug about going for a walk when it's below freezing. 
I think I actually prefer the bench bred "look" overall, but I'm certainly not discounting field lines breeders.

What is a GSP? I see it on your sig tag, but it just looks like a spotted lab (obviously not possible) to me.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nortknee said:


> Exactly! I'm hoping the "need" to provide enough exercise for my dog will force me to not be so humbug about going for a walk when it's below freezing.
> I think I actually prefer the bench bred "look" overall, but I'm certainly not discounting field lines breeders.
> 
> What is a GSP? I see it on your sig tag, but it just looks like a spotted lab (obviously not possible) to me.


He's a *G*erman *S*horthaired *P*ointer. He's twice as crazy as my girls are. But, there's a proper outlet for that too. He's doing hunt training right now and we'll be starting dock dogs with him next month. :smile:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd consider a whippet. They are not large dogs (medium sized) and their energy level is pretty medium as well (can very based on the dog... mine does fine with an hour walk a day... but sometimes we are out for 2-3 hours and she will keep right up with us). Taking them to the beach would defiantly be a fun day. Very healthy breed as well, great with kids, good temperament. I know there is a breeder out your way... was either Nova Scotia or New Brunswick... anyways, she has gorgeous dogs with awesome temperaments.










...and raw is easy, you'll do fine. =)


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

In my experience Golden Retrivers are pretty easy going dogs, about a medium energy dog. Generally very good with kids and other animals, love the water, easy to train, and have a beautiful, fairly easy care coat. In small dogs, I like dachshunds (the field type, also known as Tekels. Mmm, not sure of the spelling). I've found them to be good with children, medium energy, can be a "little" stubborn when it comes to training, and come in 3 coat types.


----------



## G_slave01 (Dec 24, 2010)

You can check out this supplier located in North River, Nova Scotia. They have a decent selection of whole rmb including mackeral + some ground organ & tripe mixes. Not sure where this is in relation to you but you might get a referral to somewhere closer. They may even be able to refer you to a breeder feeding raw who knows?? Good luck!

Totally Raw Natural Dog Food - TotallyRawDogFood.com


----------

